# whats your day job?



## connor (Feb 15, 2012)

so obviously we would all like to play golf for a living if we was good enough but for many its a dream that wont ever be.
Just wondering what you do for a job to pay for this lovely hobby.

I work for the water board.  Basically digging holes for a living and repaing burst water pipes and also doing new connections for new build etc.  Worlds best job in the summer not the best this time of year as the water is stupidly cold.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 15, 2012)

I used to work in Investment Banking.
Now I'm a full time Dad.

I'm still deciding what I'll be when I grow up.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2012)

I work for an IT distributor selling data centre solutions, so if anyone is in this line of work, message me or some corporate golf!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm Head of Volunteering for a large national children's charity so if anyone wants to donate or organise a charity golf day and make the world a better place you know where I am...


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a project assistant for the NHS. I am part of the team that creates equipment lists, specifications, procurement of, delivery and commissioning of new kit for new build and refurbished hospitals.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a Bank Manager. Enough said


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2012)

I design electrical accessories for manufacture in china for a smallish company based in north London. Hence I am back to china for a week at the end of the month. That'll be fun then, a week of food poisoning to look forward to.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2012)

Was in farming back in UK, now have my own garden business out here so can play 3 times a week and at weekends


----------



## SS2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Programmer... but I always wanted to be a lumberjack.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 16, 2012)

Research and development for one of the biggest stairift companies in the world, producing around 1000 stairlifts per week. We also manufacture electric motors for Hill Billy and Stewart Golf, motors for pumps, fans, air conditioning units and more.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2012)

I was a Bank Manager with Barclays till 1996
Then a Professional House Husband till 2001
Self Employed Computer Engineer and Hero since then

What a varied lot we are

Fragger

PS I wont mention my stint at the Body Paint Studio :-0


----------



## Lump (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a buyer for a water and waste water monitoring company. I spend the companies monies all day long!


----------



## DCB (Feb 16, 2012)

I work within Property & Facilities for a Trust that runs the Leisure Facilities in Edinburgh. Main task is project work for M&E services.


----------



## ADB (Feb 16, 2012)

I design commercial kitchens as well as advise on improving the performance and profitability of catering services in any situation such as offices, Colleges, hospitals, hotels....golf clubs etc etc


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a telephone engineer for BT Openreach (I await mucho flack lol), I do overhead, underground, business, residential and broadband... soon to be fibre aswell, its an ok job, money is mediocre but the hrs are pretty darn good.

before that I was a server admin for fujitsu and before that I was a chef for 13 years


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2012)

Driving Instructor.

Cars not clubs.....


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a roofer, all over London and Kent. 

Been a roofer since I left school at 13, that's 17 years!

Sasroofing.co.uk if you fancy a peek, @sasroofing if you have any roofing questions!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Newspaper printer for a couple of national titles who's taken the palmful of silver, which is to say that I'm in the office now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2012)

For the past 20 years I managed Sales & Logistics for a precast concrete manufacturer. Reduced to a 3 day week a few years back and now I just work on a Monday  Role is now more a font of all knowledge as I've been there so long and project work as required. Keeps me in golf lessons!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2012)

Recruitment Administrator for an NHS Foundation Trust, mainly responsible for cardiology, renal, elderly care and Berkshire Cancer Centre staff. Been her enearly five years so it can't be all bad. Flexi time means half or full days once a month for golf. Get to look after lots of lovely young nurses as they go through the recruitment process so it has its good day even if it is getting to the point where I'm old enough to be their dad (bad times)


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in Space...  ... as a proposal manager trying to win work out of the European Space Agency (ESA). Also do Earth Observation project management, again for ESA.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 16, 2012)

Officaly its Warranty Manager & parts advisor ,, in a VW dealership for the last 24.5 years , i say officialy because im the only one in warranty so im manager of myself , .. VW insist in these bulldung titles , as i virtualy grew up with the garage i  do a bit of everything most weeks , can run the workshop , show cars & even answer the phones if needed , as i do say i get paid 9-6 & it doesnt realy bother me what i do once im busy ..


----------



## gjbike (Feb 16, 2012)

I work for the largest TOC (train operating company in Britain donâ€™t blame me that your trains are late and the fares keep going up) as a out-station fitter if the train donâ€™t breakdown there nothing to do so you can watch the tv/dvd or go on the net or book your holidays, I do get plenty time for golf as I work on a 3 week roster 5 lates then 4 days off then 1 development day then 7 earlys shifts then another 4 days off .


----------



## Achilles (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a Business Systems Analyst for an IT company. My duties including gathering requirements from clients for new systems, designing, modelling and documenting solutions and assisting with the running/support of projects. We specialise in software for the financial services market, and with technology involved it's an ever-changing environment which means plenty of variety!


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 16, 2012)

I was a miner for 22 years until that nice Mrs Thatcher decided we were no longer required. I was a shotfirer in the mines. Also at the time I was working down the pit, I was a part time member of the mines rescue brigade, and also a Labour councillor on St. Helens town council for 8 years 

After my last pit closed, my best friend and I, who was also a shotfirer started our own explosives business. It lasted less than 2 years . Together we started another business, sadly he died 10 years ago aged 49. That left me as the MD of the company which now employs 5 people including myself. Itâ€™s quite a niche market we are in, this is what we do
http://www.pneumat-europe.com

Business has not been great this last year, hence Iâ€™m sat behind my desk logged onto this forum. I am in negotiations at the moment with a company who want to buy us out. Hopefully it will come off. I can then think about retirement and become a 5 day member, grumpy old senior golfer, heaven! Iâ€™ve already qualified for the grumpy bit


----------



## matts1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

Salesman for a Polythene Manufacturer. Not very exciting but keeps the money for golf rolling in.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a data network engineer, I work for a consultancy based in London and we design, build and support data networks.


----------



## DavidO (Feb 16, 2012)

Senior Administrator for a large Pension company...

:blah:


----------



## Gazp (Feb 16, 2012)

Business Assessor for a mortgage network


----------



## wull (Feb 16, 2012)

well since leaving school i have been a car mechanic,greenkeeper,groundsworker(specialising in pipe laying).

i then was a chef for 4+ yrs until last year when i became a self employed handyman,woodcutter.

as of the middle of march i'll be back working as a greenkeeper and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 16, 2012)

Structured Cabling engineer in the bank you love to hate 

Maintain all the Voice, Data and Fibre cabling and as you can see im mega busy


----------



## AxelBenito (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in the RAF, I work less than 5 months of the year, I should be good at golf because that reason, but I am not.


----------



## Doh (Feb 16, 2012)

Nurse By Profession currently  managing a unit for young people with medical needs.


----------



## brendy (Feb 16, 2012)

Group IT manager for a family owned group of manufacturing comapanies. Main one is beer tubing, others include caterpillar track and digger bucket manufacturers (big business at the moment) and another does hospital stationery and printed card products. It keeps my wife in shoes and handbags.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 16, 2012)

I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2012)

Service Mgr for a medical equipment company. Anaesthetic machines, intensive care ventilators, neonatal incubators and patient monitoring. Like everyone is finding, its tough times for businessbut if they want to retire me early for a half decent sum.... the fairways are calling.


----------



## mally (Feb 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!
		
Click to expand...

So i guess you work at Northwood HQ then.  I am in logistics in the Royal Navy, dont get to play a great deal at the moment but due to my job have played at some wonderful courses all over the world.


----------



## Bythesea (Feb 16, 2012)

Connor, 
Thanks for the job you do, the thing to remember is without clean water life for all of us would be a lot more difficult, being able to just flush the loo is taken for granted!!! 
Enjoy your golf, it makes up for all the less enjoyable things one has to do in life, and by the way you live in a loverly part of the country, I have often visited but not played a lot of golf down there.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am an assassin, most of my work is killing IT, Finance and Admin people...


Na I work in Asset Finance...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!
		
Click to expand...

For some reason, I've always wanted to say that!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in IT, mostly involving Database and EPOS management and maintenance for the Hospitality Industry. 

I do admin and weekly accounting checks for our clients too, but the EPOS Programming is my main job. 

It's alright. As mentioned in another thread, would rather be working in Journalism.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 16, 2012)

Approved Electrician specialising in Periodic Electrical test and inspections for one of Network Rails major mainframe contractors in the south. Our company is mainly sparkies but we have a rather large civils side and small plumbing side. We have the contracts for the PPM, Reactive and planned works for the M+E side and cover Kings Lynn to Exeter. Tonight I shall be changing over a main switch fuse I found to be dangerous whilst testing at a depot just outside Bognor Regis.


----------



## The19thHole (Feb 16, 2012)

Iâ€™m a type designer and a graphic designer.


----------



## Bythesea (Feb 16, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Approved Electrician specialising in Periodic Electrical test and inspections for one of Network Rails major mainframe contractors in the south. Our company is mainly sparkies but we have a rather large civils side and small plumbing side. We have the contracts for the PPM, Reactive and planned works for the M+E side and cover Kings Lynn to Exeter. Tonight I shall be changing over a main switch fuse I found to be dangerous whilst testing at a depot just outside Bognor Regis.[/QUO
I should have said in my previous post retired Electrician 50 odd years experience, but due to being old I cannot even wire anything in my own house!!! But that's another story
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TXL (Feb 16, 2012)

I am retired and tend to spend a lot of time at the golf club where I play about 5 times a week inbetween performing various tasks as I am now on the committee.

Used to work in IT as a Software consultant. The customer set, mainly the large airlines and credit card companies, was relatively small so I had worldwide resposibility.


----------



## Doc (Feb 16, 2012)

Work doing automotive diagnostics, we get all the jobs other garages, main dealers and specialists can't diagnose.

Very interesting work as you never know what's coming through the door next.

Cheers

Steve...


----------



## beck9965 (Feb 16, 2012)

I work as a lab technician for a university in London, i'm split between civil/aeronautical/and mechanical engineering.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a Sourcing Manager for IT and Production Print Equipment, working for the worlds largest print and document management company that no one's ever heard of.  Which means that I get to spend millions of pounds worth of other peoples money.




PieMan said:



			I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!
		
Click to expand...

I used to be able to say that for 12 years, and I live near Cheltenham, work it out for yourself.


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 16, 2012)

I buy and sell jet fuel for private jets all over this little planet. And no, I don't know where you can get cheap petrol and no, I don't get cheap fuel for myself 

CK


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I used to be able to say that for 12 years, and I live near Cheltenham, work it out for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh!!! if you mention those 4 letters, they will be on to you!!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I used to be able to say that for 12 years, and I live near Cheltenham, work it out for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Work it out for yourself? Not anymore! Now need about 5 of us to set up a working group, develop a business case, and have clear timeframes and milestones! And then we get onto implementation...........!!!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nowt exciting, work for a soft drinks manufacturer primarily on the mixing/blending side of things with some product development, also deal with the food safety side of things as well.


----------



## sona (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Guesthouse in Glencoe but taking a year off (or maybe longer, fed up with it after 12 years) to play golf almost every day.


----------



## chunkiesgreat (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all.

I work for the Environment Agency. I plan and develop stratagies on how we repond and plan for environmental pollutions. So that is anything from working with the Fire Brigades on decontaminations to small scale oil/ sewage splills to the environment.


So every day is different and is very varied. I have been here for 10 years and feels like just a quater of that. 
So i am quite happy with it so far.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 16, 2012)

Royal Navy for 17 years ,now a Maintenance Manager


----------



## thecraw (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm an unemployed lay about who sponges off the system. I occassionally shoplift if I require something or break into a motor. I dont really worry about getting caught as I knwo the judicial system in this country is laughable and I'll never get a custodial sentence.

If I'm really desperate for cash I'll do the odd days work, cash in hand so the brew know nothing about it.

When I'm not golfing I'm sitting in my house watching my 52" plasma TV or surfing the net all day thinking how great Great Britain is, so thanks to all you tax payers, my life is brilliant. Anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a lawyer specialising in residential and commercial conveyancing. 

I will brace myself for the abuse.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm an unemployed lay about who sponges off the system. I occassionally shoplift if I require something or break into a motor. I dont really worry about getting caught as I knwo the judicial system in this country is laughable and I'll never get a custodial sentence.

If I'm really desperate for cash I'll do the odd days work, cash in hand so the brew know nothing about it.

When I'm not golfing I'm sitting in my house watching my 52" plasma TV or surfing the net all day thinking how great Great Britain is, so thanks to all you tax payers, my life is brilliant. Anyone fancy a pint?
		
Click to expand...

Not really a kick in the arse away from what you really do.....:lol::smirk::thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2012)

Like Imurg a driving instructor


----------



## timchump (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a chartered accountant.

If anybody needs tax advise..............







My rates are very reasonable


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2012)

Took early retirement at 55 yrs old. Do a fair bit of photography for charity mags. One of the last ones was for. The new kids hospital in Manchester. Had to go around the terminally ill wards. I was in tears by the time I had finished. Oh I do it for nowt by the way.


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 16, 2012)

My profession is school  I get paid zilch for a 7 hour day and in a few years it's going to start costing me as that nice man mr cameron decided to make my life a joy by bumping up the uni fees  it's not all bad, I work part time in my pros shop, I generally do whatever needs doing (except the lessons, I think he'd run out of customers pretty quick if I did those  ) its pretty fun, plus I get free range balls an employees discount and hours in the company of lots of shinies!


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 16, 2012)

A secondary school teacher. Am actually head of Faculty which means i spend more time doing paper work than i do teaching. 
Summer holidays = nuff said!  Should be a lot better at golf than i am!


----------



## danbaylis (Feb 16, 2012)

I head up a server support team for a large insurance company. Meetings, meetings and more meetings with lots of three letter acronyms. 

I am also judgemental I thought it was just us IT folk who sat on forums all day 

Sadly I am run of my feet all day every day without fail. This forum is my lunchtime treat or occasionally I hop on when on boring conference calls.


----------



## jpenno (Feb 16, 2012)

A Lawyer - run my own business specialising in Legal Cost issues, more of a cross between a Solicitor and Accountant, pretty boring but pays the Bills 

Despite my scouse background the office is Based near Manchester and we are always on the lookout for new staff if there is anyone with a law, maths or English degree looking for a new challenge.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			My profession is school  I get paid zilch for a 7 hour day and in a few years it's going to start costing me as that nice man mr cameron decided to make my life a joy by bumping up the uni fees  !
		
Click to expand...

Hope you dont think for a second it gets better kiddo .. enjoy it while you can , trust us oldies on this onne


----------



## Ethan (Feb 16, 2012)

Chief Medical Officer (i.e. head doctor) for a small biotech company involved in the discovery and development of new medicines mainly for blood cancers but a few other diseases too.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 16, 2012)

currently in between jobs and possibly career change. im a time-served plumbing and heating engineer based in Ayrshire. hopefully not just a daft plumber i have HNC Building Inspection & Supervision, HND Facilities Management and BSC Building Maintenance Management. fat load of use they have been, they have still to help me gain a job in the sector i want. but managing to get by gives me more time for golf. 

and before thecraw says anything im definetly NOT signing on:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2012)

Retired at age 47 as a statistician in the RAF.
Retired again at age 54 as manager of a residential training, TEFL and conference centre.
Retired again at age 72 as part-time School Governors' Clerk.
Have been an unpaid, unloved Golf Club Secretary (Honorary) for the last 12 years.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 16, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Retired at age 47 as a statistician in the RAF.
Retired again at age 54 as manager of a residential training, TEFL and conference centre.
Retired again at age 72 as part-time School Governors' Clerk.
Have been an unpaid, unloved Golf Club Secretary (Honorary) for the last 12 years. 






Click to expand...

4 pensions lose the violin lol


----------



## rosecott (Feb 16, 2012)

bigslice said:



			4 pensions lose the violin lol
		
Click to expand...

And all index-linked!


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 16, 2012)

Heating engineer/plumber also fit solar PV panels.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 16, 2012)

rosecott said:



			And all index-linked!








Click to expand...

nice ne:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a commercial Gas service/ breakdown engineer, working mainly around the North west, Not a bad job, gets me out and about.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you worked for Ginsters as chief Pie Taster

Thats what I call a job

Fragger


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Now need about 5 of us to set up a working group, develop a business case, and have clear timeframes and milestones! And then we get onto implementation...........!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds quite professional for someone who I'd barely trust with crayons!


----------



## big_russ (Feb 16, 2012)

Bakery technical manager working for a large family owned wholesale bakery supplying the daily bread to schools, colleges, NHS and other establishments around the northwest.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am an Account Executive at the world's biggest Insurance Broker and work mainly with some of the biggest Oil & Gas companies in the world.


----------



## connor (Feb 16, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I thought you worked for Ginsters as chief Pie Taster

Thats what I call a job

Fragger 

Click to expand...

 Yuk Ginsters is disgusting! Although they r based down here no one will touch there stuff especially the pasties!! Fake junk! The sarnies are ok.

Didn't expect this many replies but what a massive range of jobs think we got most jobs covered


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 16, 2012)

I do a bit of a weird job that can best be described as audit on a very specific part of a global bank.  I, and my teams, are responsible for all European subsidiaries and dealing with their regulators.

Really quite interesting stuff (if you're that way inclined right enough).  

And no, I am not "a banker" that is responsible for the financial crisis :ears:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a journalist by trade. Started in newspapers as reporter, sub editor, sports editor, deputy editor, then did a few years in magazines as editor of a landscape architecture magazine.

Now work for a charity, writing and editing.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have to say I think it sums up how diverse the golfing (and GM particularly) community is, which is a good thing btw :thup:


----------



## connor (Feb 16, 2012)

Bythesea said:



			Connor, 
Thanks for the job you do, the thing to remember is without clean water life for all of us would be a lot more difficult, being able to just flush the loo is taken for granted!!! 
Enjoy your golf, it makes up for all the less enjoyable things one has to do in life, and by the way you live in a loverly part of the country, I have often visited but not played a lot of golf down there.
		
Click to expand...

Haha wish everyone else was so polite when I'm digging the road up or outside there house until the small hours all so they get there cuppa in the Mornin


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2012)

connor said:



			Haha wish everyone else was so polite when I'm digging the road up or outside there house until the small hours all so they get there cuppa in the Mornin
		
Click to expand...

Buddy, if you were outside my house you'd get offered a cuppa. Treat people right and they'll do a good job for you. Treat 'em like ..... and you'll get ..... back.


----------



## bozza (Feb 16, 2012)

I work for a company that makes subframes, chassis and all the bits you don't get to see under a car for the likes of Jaguar,Ford,Volvo,Nissan,VW and Landrover.

I work on the paint line which just involved lugging heavy parts onto the paint line all day. Not the most exciteing of jobs but it keeps me fit as there is a lot of lifting ad waking back and forth all day.

Money is not too bad and since I've been there the place is completey flat out with work, even more work planned for the next 5 years or so and the company's is making record profits so at least it's a nice bit of job security which is rare these days.


----------



## beggsy (Feb 16, 2012)

Roof slater/tiler also installer or upvc rainwater systems for the last 14 years but also can wall bricks and anything building related


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 16, 2012)

Security Supervisor for a Multi-National independent Construction company but am based in St. Neots.


----------



## millisle1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Finance Manager for an IT firm. Far too many hours but can't afford a part-timer to help out. Hence last season was awful.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Self employed decorator, been so for 30yrs now, last 12 yrs mainly hand painting kitchens for a local company but still do all kinds of decorating.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 16, 2012)

Lay asphalt Driveways all over the uk, sell breed and break in horses.  Deal in scrap (thats wanted) and  batteries & floor paints.  Fit upvc guttering & fascia's.
In other words full time rogue.


On a serious note, I run our Family Coach & Bus Operation.
In October 2011 Voted the Best Small Bus Company in the UK.  One of the proudest nights of my life, we always believed but to be recognised nationally as the best is pretty special.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I work for the UK Government and, having signed the official secrets act, if I tell you exactly what I do, then I will have to kill you..................................!!
		
Click to expand...

Tax Man ........


----------



## granters (Feb 16, 2012)

branch manager for a construction supplies company. Hard job to be in at the moment given the economy is slowly slipping down the pan. Seen a lot of construction companies liquidated in the last few years, and been in at the thick end of the credit crunch.

we're a strong business though and have ridden the storm well. Good job given i'm only 31. Worked my way up over the last few years. We sell a massive range of things, and i get to play with power tools all day


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

I am into Employee Benefits with clients at various places within the UK. So if there are any FD's worried with Pension Auto Enrolment for employees, pm me!


----------



## vig (Feb 16, 2012)

i'd love to tell you but can't.
OSA forbids me


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 16, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Recruitment Administrator for an NHS Foundation Trust, mainly responsible for cardiology, renal, elderly care and Berkshire Cancer Centre staff. Been her enearly five years so it can't be all bad. Flexi time means half or full days once a month for golf. Get to look after lots of lovely young nurses as they go through the recruitment process so it has its good day even if it is getting to the point where I'm old enough to be their dad (bad times)
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, I'm a recruitment advisor for our local unitary authority. Started as an apprentice and have just finished a second end at north west employers as a system administrator for a failed regional portal. Twas a shame it didn't take off, but my authority is part of a larger portal. Www.yourcounciljobs.co.uk


----------



## Jackooo (Feb 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm an unemployed lay about who sponges off the system. I occassionally shoplift if I require something or break into a motor. I dont really worry about getting caught as I knwo the judicial system in this country is laughable and I'll never get a custodial sentence.

If I'm really desperate for cash I'll do the odd days work, cash in hand so the brew know nothing about it.

When I'm not golfing I'm sitting in my house watching my 52" plasma TV or surfing the net all day thinking how great Great Britain is, so thanks to all you tax payers, my life is brilliant. Anyone fancy a pint?
		
Click to expand...

You work for theDaily Mail then?!

I work in the Film Industry as a Clapper/Loader in the camera department, being self employed and working mainly between March and November, I get a lot of time off in the winter... Like now!


----------



## Scazza (Feb 16, 2012)

Civil Servant. Department of Work & Pensions/Job Centre Plus. More specifically a Crisis Loan Decision Maker.

Will take applications for Living Expenses (Food/Gas/Electric) and make a decision on whether to award it or not. Majority of the time it won't be awarded, I feel that you really need to in a crisis and that the crisis loan is the only means by which serious risk to the individuals health & safety can be prevented.

The system is open to abuse & people certainly abuse it. If I was unemployed I'd walk the streets, visit supermarkets and ride the buses! Too many people claim to lose hundreds of Â£s worth of their benefit out their pocket/bag/coat whilst walking the street, doing their shopping or riding a bus.


----------



## goldenbare (Feb 16, 2012)

I grant and renew firearms/shotgun licences so people like Wull and Snelly can go and shoot things.


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 16, 2012)

From school started in training scheme(mechanics)came to nothing,
then bed factory
then valeting for Ford garage
then local council
then another factory manufacturing heat insulations
all this in 13 yrs...
and for last nearly 14 yrs and still on-going firefighter:lol:......

Might have to save this post for future reference for when i need work doing or in need of advice good range of occupations mmmmmmmm


----------



## SyR (Feb 16, 2012)

I work for a shipping company. I manage 10 ships that trade from North Europe and the Med to West Africa. They load everything from cars and containers to trains, planes and other heavy cargo. It an interesting job which keeps me on my toes. They also bring back a lot of cocoa beans for the chocolate companies!


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2012)

Job? Whats one of them then?


----------



## mikevet (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been a vet for nearly 39 years, now work mainly with horses and just a few farm animals. I still count myself lucky to have had the best job in the world....


----------



## Mark_G (Feb 16, 2012)

Automotive Diagnostics within an Alfa Romeo, Fiat and Abarth dealership.


----------



## jpenno (Feb 16, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			Automotive Diagnostics within an Alfa Romeo, Fiat and Abarth dealership.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell you must be busy 

Only joking, their reliability has improved substantially in the last five years and two of the best cars I have had have been Alfa's and if the Guiletta had been out a month earlier I would have had that instead of the Audi A3


----------



## johnboywalton (Feb 16, 2012)

Property Manager for a very large Japanese company covering London and Kent. 

Was a Sales Manager for Merc for 5 years which I still miss and I can see myself going back!


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a Railway Engineer.
I repair & maintain HST 125, Sprinters, Shunters & anything else that comes through the door.
I work 4 on 4 off (days & nights) even with a bit of overtime I still have quite a bit of time for golf.
It's nice in the summer, I come straight off nights & go up the course for a round.


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2012)

Site Leader for Honeywell Aerospace's Regional Distribution Centre. We supply Mechanical & Avionics products to the Air Transport & Regional, Business & General Aviation and Defence & Space sectors. We support Europe, Middle East & Africa & the Asia Pacific regions.

Used to be an RAF engineer working on Harriers, Phantoms, Vulcans & Tornado's engines and systems. Left the RAF as a CAA licensed Engineer and worked in commercial Aerospace on the Bae 146 engines for 13 years before becoming a Member of the Chartered Institute of Purchasing & Supply.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Bloody hell you must be busy 

Only joking, their reliability has improved substantially in the last five years and two of the best cars I have had have been Alfa's and if the Guiletta had been out a month earlier I would have had that instead of the Audi A3
		
Click to expand...

My Alfa 156 has been no problem for coming up for 14 years.:ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2012)

rickg said:



			Site Leader for Honeywell Aerospace's Regional Distribution Centre. We supply Mechanical & Avionics products to the Air Transport & Regional, Business & General Aviation and Defence & Space sectors. We support Europe, Middle East & Africa & the Asia Pacific regions.

Used to be an RAF engineer working on Harriers, Phantoms, Vulcans & Tornado's engines and systems. Left the RAF as a CAA licensed Engineer and worked in commercial Aerospace on the Bae 146 engines for 13 years before becoming a Member of the Chartered Institute of Purchasing & Supply.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Rick I still have no idea what you do.:mmm:


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2012)

IFA, specialising in losing money.


----------



## daymond (Feb 16, 2012)

Retired Quantity Surveyor.  45 years of interesting work but suffered the ups and downs of the building contracting industry.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 16, 2012)

Jackooo said:



			I work in the Film Industry as a Clapper/Loader in the camera department, being self employed and working mainly between March and November, I get a lot of time off in the winter... Like now!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, maybe, if you work with the real stuff [film], I've processed negative you may have loaded... Been in film labs for 40+ years... Got put out the door last September from Denham... Got some casual work back at the 'colour over the X'mas period but they are shutting down their release print operation so looks like I'll be going down the road again in the near future... It goes without saying I hate the digital age :angry:...


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a snr technical architect working in IT. Build solutions for the enterprise which involve wireless networks, mobile computing ,  barcode scanning, RFID, biometrics, video analytics, etc.

One of the most interesting projects in my 20 years, was working with the European Tour way back when. Before I was madly into golf it must be said. Supported a wireless mesh network that was deployed at tour events. The scorers used palm mobile devices to report the score back to the Unisys Leaderboard - real time. No pressure!

Before the time of distance measuring devices, the same system provided distance to pin information for Sky. Believe it or not this was no more scientific than a person using a strokesaver and gauging where the golf ball was and then typing a yardage into a mobile computer. I think things are done a bit differently now.


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm often intrigued why people ask what others do for a living as to me it means nothing, nor does what you earn.  Pubs are great places as you are judged on your chat and character and that's the way it should be. Forums are more awkward as it can be tricky to judge somebodies carachetr but you can still be friendly, helpful and dish out banter.
I'm amazed so many people have replied and no-ones said sod off but then maybe that's me showing my character.
As for my job, it's in my profile.


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			As for my job, it's in my profile.

Click to expand...

That should get you lots of visits to your profile, and they'll all be none the wiser like me.

I'm in sales, can't believe I haven't read of one sales job yet. I work in specified sales for air conditioning and heating equipment, basically trying to get the company named in building specifications.


----------



## hangover (Feb 16, 2012)

Insurance underwriter


----------



## leaney (Feb 16, 2012)

Crow said:



			That should get you lots of visits to your profile, and they'll all be none the wiser like me.

I'm in sales, can't believe I haven't read of one sales job yet. I work in specified sales for air conditioning and heating equipment, basically trying to get the company named in building specifications.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Business Development manager.

It's a tough job with lot's of internal politics involved as I work for a big financial company but it pays the bills I guess.

Even though the money wouldn't be as good, I would still love to be a fireman. But you have to be black, gay or female to get in these days. (Quote from the Sussex fire chief).


----------



## Dodger (Feb 16, 2012)

Golf Club Manager.Great job,tough at times during the current economic climate but it's a great way to spend a working week.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			I'm often intrigued why people ask what others do for a living as to me it means nothing, nor does what you earn.
		
Click to expand...

That is two different things. Asking what someone does for a living is general polite conversation. What someone earns is no one elses business.

Can't understand what the problem is with knowing what someone does for a living. Might just come in handy if you are looking for someone in that profession. At my club I have used the services of at least three members, who I wouldn't have if I didn't know what they did.

Personally never judge someone by what they do, and certainly not by what they earn.


----------



## Jackooo (Feb 16, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Possibly, maybe, if you work with the real stuff [film], I've processed negative you may have loaded... Been in film labs for 40+ years... Got put out the door last September from Denham... Got some casual work back at the 'colour over the X'mas period but they are shutting down their release print operation so looks like I'll be going down the road again in the near future... It goes without saying I hate the digital age :angry:...
		
Click to expand...

Denham... Is that Deluxe? Yeah I still load 35mm, past few jobs have been on film, however a lot of it is digital! How did you deal with the chemical induced headaches?! Every time I spent time in a lab I had a pounding headache!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Golf Club Manager.Great job,tough at times during the current economic climate but it's a great way to spend a working week.
		
Click to expand...

You n Crawford do the same job then.......


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			You n Crawford do the same job then.......
		
Click to expand...


Not at all, I don't get freebies and jaunts to sexy golf courses for nowt or next to nowt! 

I do however get a company car!


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 17, 2012)

richart said:



			That is two different things. Asking what someone does for a living is general polite conversation. What someone earns is no one elses business.

Can't understand what the problem is with knowing what someone does for a living. Might just come in handy if you are looking for someone in that profession. At my club I have used the services of at least three members, who I wouldn't have if I didn't know what they did.

Personally never judge someone by what they do, and certainly not by what they earn.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it is polite conversation when perhaps out on the course or at the pub etc. with someone new.  But on a golf forum (or any online forum) I'm happy to stick with golf chat.  However it is good to see a healthy broad range of occupations that makes great marketing info for Golf Monthly!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 17, 2012)

hangover said:



			Insurance underwriter
		
Click to expand...

Who do you work for?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			I agree it is polite conversation when perhaps out on the course or at the pub etc. with someone new.  But on a golf forum (or any online forum) I'm happy to stick with golf chat.  However it is good to see a healthy broad range of occupations that makes great marketing info for Golf Monthly!
		
Click to expand...

So you would tell some one you dont know in a pub or on the course what you do but not on the forum ? whats the difference ? As for marketing info for golf monthly,  with the relationship the forumers have with the guys at GM they would get as many if not more replys if they did ask .. but they would straight up tell us what they were doing & why .. I supose if i did want to know  i could always do as you say & check your profile,  but been honest if you dont wana say then i wouldnt think it bothers anyone, its totaly up to you whether you wana tell people or not ... just tell me tho  does it say....................

Yer Maw .. occupation ... international man of mystery


----------



## harvey4banger (Feb 17, 2012)

Airfreight Sales and Marketing


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 17, 2012)

If it helps I used to work for Everton in the days of Duncan Disorderly and still support them.  Also managed to brainwash my son enough for him to be really pleased at getting an Everton top for xmas :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 17, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			If it helps I used to work for Everton in the days of Duncan Disorderly and still support them.  Also managed to brainwash my son enough for him to be really pleased at getting an Everton top for xmas :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Feel the loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee coming your way .. our loyal leader Mike H is a blue aswell .. there are a few of us here ...


----------



## madandra (Feb 17, 2012)

I am the sales manager for Scotland and the Islands for Stihl/Viking. I love the job but it has come at a price with me having to give up my golf membership because I only played 5 times last year. I spend my time covering the country talking about chainsaws ... it's hardly work is it. 
Oh, and I am off to Germany on Monday for 4 days with some dealer to eat drink and be merry.


----------



## granters (Feb 17, 2012)

madandra said:



			I am the sales manager for Scotland and the Islands for Stihl/Viking. I love the job but it has come at a price with me having to give up my golf membership because I only played 5 times last year. I spend my time covering the country talking about chainsaws ... it's hardly work is it. 
Oh, and I am off to Germany on Monday for 4 days with some dealer to eat drink and be merry.
		
Click to expand...

Pop in and see me then! We sell tons of the things...


----------



## Rodders (Feb 17, 2012)

Air Traffic Engineer, fix radars, navigation, and landing systems. Also fix Air Traffic Control Communication systems, don't work at a major airport but on an Army Air Corp station in Suffolk that flies the Apache heliopter.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 17, 2012)

IT consultant.... currently enjoying a year's unpaid leave.


----------



## hangover (Feb 17, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Who do you work for?
		
Click to expand...

RBS


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 17, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			I agree it is polite conversation when perhaps out on the course or at the pub etc. with someone new.  But on a golf forum (or any online forum) I'm happy to stick with golf chat.  However it is good to see a healthy broad range of occupations that makes great marketing info for Golf Monthly!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, it's not like he's asking how long your **** is


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2012)

hawkeyems said:



			blimey, it's not like he's asking how long your **** is :d
		
Click to expand...

???drive???


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2012)

Rodders said:



			Air Traffic Engineer, fix radars, navigation, and landing systems. Also fix Air Traffic Control Communication systems, don't work at a major airport but on an Army Air Corp station in Suffolk that flies the Apache heliopter.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a boss job that Rodders.

I'm a gas engineer/ plumber and I do a lot of social housing refurb work.

Work in some bad dives like but it pays the mortgage!


----------



## vkurup (Feb 17, 2012)

Business and IT consultant in a 'Big 4' audit company in London.  I guess we are just above Bankers and Utility companies in the hate brigade.  But my golf rebalances the equilibrium  - you are likely to win..


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 17, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Blimey, it's not like he's asking how long your **** is 

Click to expand...

I don't have to answer that as your wife......... I'll stop there.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 17, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			I don't have to answer that as your wife......... I'll stop there.
		
Click to expand...


'bath' ?   lol


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 17, 2012)

I spend every winter oiling windmills in Holland and play golf during the summer.


----------



## mouth (Feb 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Lay asphalt Driveways all over the uk, sell breed and break in horses.  Deal in scrap (thats wanted) and  batteries & floor paints.  Fit upvc guttering & fascia's.
In other words full time rogue.


On a serious note, I run our Family Coach & Bus Operation.
In October 2011 Voted the Best Small Bus Company in the UK.  One of the proudest nights of my life, we always believed but to be recognised nationally as the best is pretty special.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever need any (bus) drivers give me a call.............

I'm a bus driver which I have been doing for just over a year now and love every minute of my job. I almost wish I'd started it before but I get the feeling that I wouldn't have appreciated it before now.


----------



## inthecup (Feb 17, 2012)

I run a small building company in Glasgow. It's good being the boss, means I can disappear in the afternoon to play golf while someone else is making me money. 

If anyones looking for a joiner / builder in the area let me know. 1% discount for forum members.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 17, 2012)

Development Engineer with a textile manufacturer making traditional cotton lace curtains. In the last 15 years we've also started making cloth backdrops for the theatre market. As we're the only company in the world who can weave up to 12 metres wide, we're the sole suppliers to the world's major theatres.


----------



## sona (Feb 17, 2012)

SS2 said:



			Programmer... but I always wanted to be a lumberjack.
		
Click to expand...

I like the Lanark Blue avatar


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 18, 2012)

Systems integration Engineer working in the IPTV, VOD and Digital TV industry.

Worse jobs I guess, get to have a TV/STB on my desk at all times to ensure good quality etc etc.  Handy when the golf is on.


----------



## paul1874 (Feb 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Site Leader for Honeywell Aerospace's Regional Distribution Centre. We supply Mechanical & Avionics products to the Air Transport & Regional, Business & General Aviation and Defence & Space sectors. We support Europe, Middle East & Africa & the Asia Pacific regions.

Used to be an RAF engineer working on Harriers, Phantoms, Vulcans & Tornado's engines and systems. Left the RAF as a CAA licensed Engineer and worked in commercial Aerospace on the Bae 146 engines for 13 years before becoming a Member of the Chartered Institute of Purchasing & Supply.[/QUOTE


Just a storeman Rick
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 18, 2012)

Jackooo said:



			Denham... Is that Deluxe? Yeah I still load 35mm, past few jobs have been on film, however a lot of it is digital! How did you deal with the chemical induced headaches?! Every time I spent time in a lab I had a pounding headache!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, was at Deluxe for last five years... Technicolor for previous twenty... Suppose I've got immune to the chemical 'fumes'... Was a lot worse in the 'bad old days' when some of the processes were a bit 'dodgy' H+S wise... 

Still think film gives a better 'experience' on the 'big screen'... Digi is fine for the 'box' or if doing a 'straight to DVD' production...


----------



## madandra (Feb 18, 2012)

inthecup said:



			I run a small building company in Glasgow. It's good being the boss, means I can disappear in the afternoon to play golf while someone else is making me money. 

If anyones looking for a joiner / builder in the area let me know. 1% discount for forum members.
		
Click to expand...

1% .... Your hearty when you laugh aren't ya


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 18, 2012)

time served joiner but when that went up the wall 11 yrs ago got onto the railways as a signaller, shift work so great for golf,


----------



## thecraw (Feb 18, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			time served joiner but when that went up the wall 11 yrs ago got onto the railways as a signaller, shift work so great for golf,
		
Click to expand...


So I've noticed with the amount of trips you rack up!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 18, 2012)

Plant Operator with one of Scotland's largest plant fleets. Operate anything from a 3 tonne "Fanny Scratcher" to 45 tonne Hyundai we have.

Bulk earth moving, deep drainage, demolition, new house builds all in a days work.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2012)

Full time lazy git 

Managed some restaurants then had a couple of my own businesses (shop and property maintenance) before setting up stall as a web designer and guru of SEO.. now I sit on my ass making a residual income from my 'getting outdated fast' website network... whilst looking after the kids... still do a bit of casual property maintenance stuff if/when I feel like it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 18, 2012)

brendy said:



			Group IT manager for a family owned group of manufacturing comapanies. Main one is beer tubing, others include caterpillar track and digger bucket manufacturers (big business at the moment) and another does hospital stationery and printed card products. It keeps my wife in shoes and handbags.
		
Click to expand...

What buckets Brendy? Geith?


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Feb 18, 2012)

Student, dont hate me please........


----------



## kid2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Full time professional panel beater.....And i know there are piles around but to find a good one is hard...Thats where i come in handy
I took on an apprenticeship at 27 and while i was doing this i also worked 6 nights a week as a night club bouncer....It was bloody hard going doing the 2 jobs at the same time but it had to be done as the apprentice wages were crap at the time.....10 years on and the door work is gone so i now have the 1 job with a decent enough wage.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately I've been largely unemployed since March 2009!
My brother & I sold our motor vehicle business back then, but, after a year of holidays & general self-indulgence I realised how quickly money evaporates.
Last year I entered the world of 'property developement', bought a flat, did it up & sold it for an acceptable profit. The sale went through in January, hence the new shinies as a pressie to myself.
I'm desperately looking for another property as I hate doing nowt. I also hate seeing my wife work bloody hard.............when I'm not!
So......no day job at the moment................and I HATE it.

*Slime*.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 19, 2012)

Architectural Technologist, is my fancy title.  Doing drawings for Planning Applications and Building Warrant and offering building advice is a description of what I do. Mostly enjoy it as two days are rarely the same.  Will beat "in the cup's offer " and say 2.5% disc for forummers lol.


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Architectural Technologist, is my fancy title.  Doing drawings for Planning Applications and Building Warrant and offering building advice is a description of what I do. Mostly enjoy it as two days are rarely the same.  Will beat "in the cup's offer " and say *25% disc for forummers* lol.
		
Click to expand...

25%, that's very generous, might have to build a house in Scotland!


----------



## AMcC (Feb 19, 2012)

Slime said:



			25%, that's very generous, might have to build a house in Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

You had me worried there and had to re read my post, never normally that generous


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2012)

AMcC said:



			You had me worried there and had to re read my post, never normally that generous 

Click to expand...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Full time lazy git 

Managed some restaurants then had a couple of my own businesses (shop and property maintenance) before setting up stall as a web designer and guru of SEO.. now I sit on my ass making a residual income from my 'getting outdated fast' website network... whilst looking after the kids... still do a bit of casual property maintenance stuff if/when I feel like it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you not able to use indeed.co.uk to add job vacancies to your site...

I must say..it is a little swamped with external adverts.


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2012)

paul1874 said:



			Just a storeman Rick
		
Click to expand...

there appears to be a delay with your engine  parts Paul...........can't possibly think what might have caused it....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2012)

Yer Maw said:



			If it helps I used to work for Everton in the days of Duncan Disorderly and still support them.  Also managed to brainwash my son enough for him to be really pleased at getting an Everton top for xmas :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats not a job, thats a calling.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2012)

SyR said:



			I work for a shipping company. I manage 10 ships that trade from North Europe and the Med to West Africa. They load everything from cars and containers to trains, planes and other heavy cargo. It an interesting job which keeps me on my toes. They also bring back a lot of cocoa beans for the chocolate companies!
		
Click to expand...

Hello Syr, which company?

I am the parts manager for an independent international company that supplies turbochargers to ships, rail and power plants. ABB, Napier, MAN, Mitsubishi, KBB and PBS turbochargers, if you need anything quoting for.

I could also take you out on a golf day, if you would allow me a visit.

Special discounts will apply for any other GM forummers.

Sorry, we dont do cars turbochargers, but I can tell you where you can get them a lot cheaper than the local car dealership.


----------



## DarthFader (Feb 20, 2012)

I have my own painting & Decorating buisness


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 21, 2012)

mouth said:



			If you ever need any (bus) drivers give me a call........
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Mouth, good to hear your enjoying it. Yeah give me a pm if your ever in the Scottish Borders or Northumberland area. Only pay minimum wage as I have a lavish golf lifestyle to fund  (joking & joking)


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a Professional Golfer and love every minute of it. The hard part is gaining sponsorship to be able to play all the tournaments I can, get the equipment I need and any have coaching. So if anyone would like to have their company logo on my clothing or bag, please get in touch.


----------



## wolfie (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a day trader. Love it and would recommend it to anyone. Doesn't permit me to play golf as much as I would like during the week but hey, we all have to work.


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a Toolmaker by trade, but set up my own Precision Engineering company in 1993 when I moved down to devon. A dying trade as lots of maufacturing is now going out to China......cheers Murph. :angry:


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2012)

Work in the customer services department for a fastener, fixing and ironmongery distributor.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 23, 2012)

Bailed out of IT seven years ago and now drive trains. Good move.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Author of books.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Research Scientist for a small company who make environmentally friendly pest management solutions.

I am also the quality control and research analyst.

Looks like I am the only scientist on these forums but not the only one who spends their day in a lab!


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 23, 2012)

Work in corporate sales for BT.

Basically try and flog stuff and get moaned at because someone has 30 people connected to a broadband and it's running slow.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 23, 2012)

thats ok cos I have to try and get the bloody broadband faster!!!!!!


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			thats ok cos I have to try and get the bloody broadband faster!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you one of the wizards?

I think that's what some folk expect.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 23, 2012)

far from a wizard but some folk do expect miracles, shame they are 7km from the exchange but insist they were told they could get 20mb bband 

at which point I inform them its 'upto' 20 mb and really pee them off lol


----------



## Pants (Feb 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			at which point I inform them its 'upto' 20 mb and really pee them off lol
		
Click to expand...

Not really a laughing matter G1BB0, particularly if you are one of those deceived by this dubious form of advertising.  Why don't all the companies using a BT line for their broadband come clean and tell the truth that would apply to the majority of customers?

Tell us (if you dare).  What %age of broadband users using a BT line actually get 20mb when they have been told that they will get "up to 20 mb".

Come on, I dare you to tell the truth - or is it more than your job's worth?


----------



## mouth (Feb 24, 2012)

pendodave said:



			Bailed out of IT seven years ago and now drive trains. Good move.
		
Click to expand...

Want to get on the rails myself. Guessing from your username you drive the pendolino? my dad was involved in building the prototype many years ago.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 24, 2012)

Pants said:



			Not really a laughing matter G1BB0, particularly if you are one of those deceived by this dubious form of advertising.  Why don't all the companies using a BT line for their broadband come clean and tell the truth that would apply to the majority of customers?

Tell us (if you dare).  What %age of broadband users using a BT line actually get 20mb when they have been told that they will get "up to 20 mb".

Come on, I dare you to tell the truth - or is it more than your job's worth?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know the percentage but look at it this way.

We have to provide a service across the country using a technology that is already on it's way out to literally millions of people.

If you live in a rural area with little infrastructure you'll get a slow service, if we upgrade the infrastructure you'll get a quicker service at a vastly increased price.

The infrastructure was put in place well before the internet was even thought about.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 24, 2012)

mouth said:



			Want to get on the rails myself. Guessing from your username you drive the pendolino? my dad was involved in building the prototype many years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, amongst other traction (voyagers and pendos mostly tho). Good luck with getting on - we've hardly hired anyone for the last 7 years and that doesn't seem likely to change in the near future. Best bet is London commuter stuff. Try this link for info  http://www.traindriver.org/index.html


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2012)

I have worked in the Bait industry for over 30 years...

Some might say I am Master Baiter....







I'll get my coat


----------



## Pants (Feb 24, 2012)

forefortheday said:



			Don't know the percentage but look at it this way.

We have to provide a service across the country using a technology that is already on it's way out to literally millions of people.

If you live in a rural area with little infrastructure you'll get a slow service, if we upgrade the infrastructure you'll get a quicker service at a vastly increased price.

The infrastructure was put in place well before the internet was even thought about.
		
Click to expand...

In a way you are helping make my point that semantics are being used to mis-sell a service.  I live in south London, fairly close to an upgraded exchange and I'm usually getting under 10 mb and being sold "up to 20 mb".  

This is an open question to anyone in the telecoms industry who might know.  What percentage are getting near say 18 - 20 mb?


----------



## jplkorea83 (Feb 24, 2012)

Digital marketing manager. Sick of staring at the internet every day!


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Run my own inventory business out of my sons bedroom!

Basically, I go into properties due to be rented out and conduct a full schedule of condition on anything and everything so that when the tenants eventually move out there can be no grey areas as to what the condition of the property was like before they moved in. Pretty boring, sick to death of it, very time consuming and a million miles away from the sports journalist career I longed to have as a child/teenager.


----------



## mouth (Feb 25, 2012)

pendodave said:



			Yep, amongst other traction (voyagers and pendos mostly tho). Good luck with getting on - we've hardly hired anyone for the last 7 years and that doesn't seem likely to change in the near future. Best bet is London commuter stuff. Try this link for info  http://www.traindriver.org/index.html

Click to expand...

This is something I'm discovering. It seems that most of the passenger rail companies recruit from within so I might have to do it the hard way starting as a train manager or something. My many years of working in fast food and restaurant kitchens will stand me in good stead in my quest of becoming a train driver.......


----------

